# Staff Grappling (jo)



## chaosomega (Sep 6, 2003)

I recently bought a jo-staff, and I am very comfortable fighting with it standing up... But being the mixed martial artist that I am, I am wondering if there are any techniques out there that involve grappling with a staff (preferably of jo length, which is 4 - 4.5 feet)? If anyone has any info on such a thing, or links to such info on the internet, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2003)

Bando has grappling with 3-foot staves (at least as Dr. Gyi teaches it).


----------



## chaosomega (Sep 7, 2003)

Really... Are there any takedowns/trips using the staff in bando that you know of?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 7, 2003)

Takedown with the jo. Just like a single leg takedown, place the jo behind there legs. Pull with the jo while driving forward with the body. that is the first takedown that comes to mind.
Bob  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 7, 2003)

It was mostly chokes when I got to do some Bando python stickwork. Look at aikijo material.

Some discussion here:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1816


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 7, 2003)

We do takedowns and throws with a 3 foot staff as well.  I havn't done any locks on the ground with them, but in theory they would work in much the same manner...  That bears some playing with

If you can find it, Id say go to a local bookstore and browse thru a copy of Stick Fighting by Hatsumi/Chambers...   You might get some ideas...


----------



## chaosomega (Sep 7, 2003)

Thanx y'all for the info!

I browsed one of my local bookstores, an Indigo... Couldn't find thge book, Stick Fighting. But I'll keep looking. Until then, I'll try and come up with my own jo grappling/takedown techniques.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2003)

I wonder if there's anything at the Dog Brothers' web site?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 8, 2003)

I believe most of there stuff is based on escrima stick not the Jo.
Bob:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2003)

There is a Filipino 4' stick (tapado). It appears on at least one DBMA tape.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 8, 2003)

I have that tape. The guy act like he's chopping wood that's all he does up and downward movemnt
Bob :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2003)

That weapon is like that though--it uses only 2 or 3 angles of attack typically.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 8, 2003)

I would use a cane for grappling instead of a jo. The hook on the end is better suited for grappling then the JO
Bob :asian:


----------



## pknox (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *That weapon is like that though--it uses only 2 or 3 angles of attack typically. *



Sounds almost like a bokken type approach.


----------



## pknox (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *I would use a cane for grappling instead of a jo. The hook on the end is better suited for grappling then the JO
> Bob :asian: *



I've seen a few Hapkido schools that teach that - pretty cool, and nice and sneaky, since a cane might not be considered a "weapon" by the authorities.  It's always nice to walk away from an encounter without a possession charge.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Sounds almost like a bokken type approach. *



Maybe a little (though I don't know a lot about the tapado).

The cane is certainly good for grappling!


----------



## chaosomega (Sep 9, 2003)

The cane does seem like a good choice for a grappling weapon, and a weapon in general for it's status of... well... not being a weapon. Heh.

Anyway, I don't own a cane, I own a jo...


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 9, 2003)

Mr. Planas does a pretty sweet takedown off the EPAK technique Securing the Storm.

It involves you controlling the opponent's right arm with your left, then delivering an outward strike to the right ribs, then you wrap the stick around the shoulder and under the chin and apply leverage for the takedown.

At least I was impressed the first time my instructor did this to me.


----------

